# Office visit w/ 57 modifier?



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Apr 12, 2010)

We have been discussing when our doctor is scheduled to do caths at the hospital on a Wednesday and on Tues. he has a patient in office that he says "add to my cath schedule for Wednesday". Can we use the -57 modifier each time he makes that decision to cath the patient during the E&M visit the day before? Does anyone know the length of time you have before using the -57 is not valid. What I mean is can you only use it within 24hrs or 48hrs? Thank you for any input! Gail


----------



## Jess1125 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cardiac caths have a 0 day global. You wouldn't be using a -57 modifier at all for the day prior.

-57 modifier is only to report the decision for surgery for e/m's the day of or day prior to a surgery that has a 90 day global.

An office visit that was done the day prior to the provider scheduling the patient for a cath wouldn't need any modifier on it. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Apr 12, 2010)

*Thank you!!*

Very obvious answer once you gave it! Thank you so much! Makes complete sense. The modifier itself does not state for global period so we were thinking what if we have missed billing these visits!


----------

